

Turn stairs into piano = 66% more people use them - dzlobin
http://technology.todaysbigthing.com/2009/10/09

======
anthropocentric
I wonder if you make the stairs just incrementally more interesting to use,
would a lot more people use them? That is, people have a tendency to follow
other people. So, for example, all you need is to do something that generates
[initially] 10% more interest and you'll get 50% more usage (if that makes
sense).

------
jstevens85
I see the potential for a lawsuit here. What if someone comes up with the
obvious idea of trying to play a tune? The leaping around would most likely
result in serious injury.

~~~
Confusion
This experiment was not performed in the US.

------
cmelbye
Yeah, this is a pretty cool idea. The Science Museum of Minnesota has a very
long staircase that's musical just like this one, pretty interesting idea.

------
modelic3
What happens when the novelty wears off?

~~~
brodie
Tune the keys to different scales on different days. Have it play certain
themes on important days and holidays when you step through it in sequence.

Personally I'd like to hear some video game-style level up music whenever I
climb to the top.

~~~
modelic3
Nice. I just dismissed the tuning aspect completely.

~~~
klipt
Ok, but then you should take care to make it look different. Having the keys
laid out like a piano keyboard but playing the wrong notes would just be ...
wrong.

